# onMouseOver/onMouseOut Problems



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm having a problem on my web page where I want to have the image change and have text appear in the status bar. I can get one to work but then the other one doesn't. I tried combining them but I can't this is what I have:


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can't have two onmouseovers or onmouseout events for a single object.


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

I tried what you gave me. It doesn't work. I did that already.


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

And when I do that I get script error messages.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Whoops


----------



## Hrumachis334 (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------

